# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Fattura Vodafone per ricarica con iva esposta ma dicitura art. 74

## dott.mamo

Vodafone ha emesso ad una società una fattura per una ricarica telefonica.
Viene indicato l'imponibile e quindi l'iva al 21%. 
Vodafone scrive però che
"Il presente documento è emesso ai sensi dell'articolo 4, comma 1 d.m. n. 366/2000. L'IVA indicata è stata assolta, ai sensi dell'articolo 74, comma 1, lettera d, D.P.R. n. 633/1972, da Vodafone Omnitel NV - P.IVA 08539010010". 
Il cliente che ha ricevuto la fattura, non può quindi detrarre l'iva visto il richiamo all'art. 74, nonostante Vodafone esponga l'importo di imponibile e iva?  
Ps: la fattura è come questa... trovata in internet non so neanche perché pubblicano ste cose... http://myp25.regione.veneto.it/alfst...0%20N.%202.pdf

----------


## LELADIBO

> Vodafone ha emesso ad una società una fattura per una ricarica telefonica.
> Viene indicato l'imponibile e quindi l'iva al 21%. 
> Vodafone scrive però che
> "Il presente documento è emesso ai sensi dell'articolo 4, comma 1 d.m. n. 366/2000. L'IVA indicata è stata assolta, ai sensi dell'articolo 74, comma 1, lettera d, D.P.R. n. 633/1972, da Vodafone Omnitel NV - P.IVA 08539010010". 
> Il cliente che ha ricevuto la fattura, non può quindi detrarre l'iva visto il richiamo all'art. 74, nonostante Vodafone esponga l'importo di imponibile e iva?  
> Ps: la fattura è come questa... trovata in internet non so neanche perché pubblicano ste cose... http://myp25.regione.veneto.it/alfst...0%20N.%202.pdf

  
Buongiorno,
nessuno sa dare una risposta a questo quesito? In studio non sappiamo se dedurre l'IVA o no
Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

Caso mai capitato. Dati i riferimenti all'art. 74, io non la detrarrei.

----------


## dott.mamo

Io ho optato per la non detraibilità, facendo "vincere" l'art. 74.

----------


## LELADIBO

> Io ho optato per la non detraibilità, facendo "vincere" l'art. 74.

  Grazie per le cortesi e sollecite risposte :Smile: 
Daniela

----------


## nikoneffedue

A me è capitato diverse volte. Telecom e Vodafone nei negozi sociali di loro proprietà emettono un documento simile e "bizzarro", probabilmente per prendere in giro i clienti che chiedono la fattura con IVA e non con l'art.74. Il cliente esce contento con la fattura che ha formalmente l'iva esposta, ma si trova di fatto una fattura art.74 e quindi con iva non detraibile e loro non si beccano due ore di turpiloquio perché il cliente pretende la fattura. Le cose che capitano nel settore della telefonia sfanno decisamente rabbrividire, c'è tutto un mondo parallelo, quello delle ricariche, che sfugge ad ogni controllo e logica, con volumi di movimento incredibili a fronte di minmi compensi. Sarebbe lecito domandarsi qui prodest? Io la risposta me la sono data da tempo, chi dovrebbe reprimere i reati no

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Una cosa appare certa che l'IVA di un regime monofase non è detraibile, visto che se mi passate l'espressione atecnica "la catena IVA" si ferma alla prima fase e al primo operatore. 
E' altrettanto certo, dal mio punto di vista, che l'esposizione di imponibile ed IVA non appare assolutamente corretta; anzi è fuorviante.

----------


## dott.mamo

Concordo...

----------


## Massimo Crosara

> Vodafone ha emesso ad una società una fattura per una ricarica telefonica.
> Viene indicato l'imponibile e quindi l'iva al 21%. 
> Vodafone scrive però che
> "Il presente documento è emesso ai sensi dell'articolo 4, comma 1 d.m. n. 366/2000. L'IVA indicata è stata assolta, ai sensi dell'articolo 74, comma 1, lettera d, D.P.R. n. 633/1972, da Vodafone Omnitel NV - P.IVA 08539010010". 
> Il cliente che ha ricevuto la fattura, non può quindi detrarre l'iva visto il richiamo all'art. 74, nonostante Vodafone esponga l'importo di imponibile e iva?  
> Ps: la fattura è come questa... trovata in internet non so neanche perché pubblicano ste cose... http://myp25.regione.veneto.it/alfst...0%20N.%202.pdf

  
Cito la circolare 25 E 2008 _L’art. 74, primo comma, lett. d), del DPR 26 ottobre 1972, n. 633, disciplina le particolari modalità di applicazione dell’imposta sul valore aggiunto nel settore delle telecomunicazioni secondo il cosiddetto sistema monofase. Tale regime speciale è diretto a semplificare l’applicazione dell’imposta, prevedendone l’assolvimento in capo al solo soggetto che si trova “a monte” della catena produttiva-distributiva, sulla base del prezzo di vendita al pubblico del prodotto o del corrispettivo dovuto dall’utente, con la conseguenza che le successive operazioni, che si concretizzano, di fatto, nella mera distribuzione, sono considerate fuori del campo di applicazione dell’IVA. 
In particolare, in base al richiamato articolo 74, primo comma, lettera d) (ante modifica), il sistema IVA monofase nel settore della telefonia comporta che “per le prestazioni dei gestori di telefoni posti a disposizione del pubblico, nonché per la vendita di qualsiasi mezzo tecnico per fruire dei servizi di telecomunicazione, fissa o mobile, e di telematica” l’imposta sia assolta “dal titolare della concessione o autorizzazione ad esercitare i servizi sulla base del corrispettivo dovuto dall’utente”._  
Secondo la mia interpretazione se l'imposta è sostenuta dalla compagnia telefonica, come nel caso dell'art 74,  io contribuente che ricevo la fattura non ho il diritto di detrarla.
Voi che ne pensate?

----------


## dott.mamo

Concordo con te

----------


## aciDany

Ma allora è corretto che l'IVA venga esposta in fattura? 
A me capita con le fatture H3G. 
Sulla fattura è esposta l'IVA ma leggendo la descrizione del codice IVA relativo è scritto "IVA assolta alla fonte ex art. 74 c. 1 lett. d DPR 633/72 da H3G Spa. Fattura su richiesta del cliente ai sensi dell'art. 4 comma 1 del DM 366/2000".
Sono confusa....

----------


## aciDany

Come è più corretto registrare queste fatture? Indicando imponibile e iva non detraibile,  in modo tale che l'iva indicata sulla fattura coincida con quella indicata sui registri iva, o registrando la somma di imponibile più iva come operazione fuori campo iva?

----------


## dott.mamo

Fuori campo iva.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Fuori campo iva.

  Operazione fuori campo I.V.A. tutta la vita.

----------


## aciDany

Grazie mille.

----------


## Il Gabbiano

> Operazione fuori campo I.V.A. tutta la vita.

  scusate, riprendo questa vecchia discussione:
ma se il regime è monofase io non dovrei assolvere iva a valle...se però me la stanno esponendo in fattura vuol dire che il consumatore finale l'ha pagata eccome l'iva...per quale motivo non posso detrarmela???
Leggendo la norma non riesco a venirne a capo in quanto dovrebbe trattarsi di operazione esclusa e non di operazione oggettivamente indetraibile.....

----------


## pamba

Perdonate se riprendo questa discussione, sono d'accordo con l'indetraibilità dell'iva, tant'è che ad oggi non abbiamo mai detratto tale imposta. ora mi sorge un dubbio: ho un cliente che applica il regime della scissione dei pagamenti in quanto "società in house", mi giunge la prima fattura di telecom e pur indicando che l'iva è assolta all'origine ex art. 74 mi chiede il pagamento del solo imponibile.....vorrei un vostro parere in tal senso!!!!!
GRAZIE  E BUON LAVORO

----------

